# 3.2 VR6 w/ AWD swap in Mk1 golf



## VOGOSANG (May 12, 2009)

I was wonder if any one knows if anybody has information on a mk1 golf that has this swap, I have been trying to find a Mk1 golf with 3.2 VR6 with AWD from an audi TT or Mk4 R32 swapped into it.
If anybody can direct me to a good source of information I would be very greatful.


----------



## simon-says (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: 3.2 VR6 w/ AWD swap in Mk1 golf (VOGOSANG)*

youtube has a R36 turbo 4motion Rabbit dong 10's


----------



## VOGOSANG (May 12, 2009)

*Re: 3.2 VR6 w/ AWD swap in Mk1 golf (simon-says)*

That is great, holy crap I need to do this know thank you for the info


----------



## speeding-g60 (Aug 1, 2004)

*FV-QR*

search James stuff (BigBoostedBunny) >500 AWHP VR6T syncro MK1 rabbit. now going Haldex and >600 AWHP.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2962048


_Modified by speeding-g60 at 8:22 AM 5-13-2009_


----------

